# The Week in Review



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 16, 2015)

```
<p>It was a relatively eventful week for Canon, from new lenses, to new firmware, to a new service advisory.</p>
<p><strong>New Lens</strong>

<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/canon-u-s-a-introduces-new-ef-50mm-f1-8-stm-lens/" target="_blank">Canon Introduces the EF 50mm f/1.8 STM</a> along with a new lens hood and protective filter designed for it. We all seem to be pleasantly surprised that the price of the lens is $125 USD.</p>
<p>While the optical performance looks to be similar, the build, increase in aperture blades and STM upgrade makes this lens a worthy upgrade to the EF 50mm f/1.8 II.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM $125: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1143786-REG/canon_0570c002_ef_50mm_f_1_8_stm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA5018STM.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X8MRBCW/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00X8MRBCW&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=VNB2NIVLZBSNT7XT" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon ES-68 Lens Hood: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1143787-REG/canon_0575c001_es_68_lens_hood.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo $26.95</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CAES68.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama $34.95</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X8MS0JA/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00X8MS0JA&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=4QGK6XBRGDWCM5XN" target="_blank">Amazon $29.00</a></li>
<li>Canon 49mm Protect Filter $29.95: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1143789-REG/canon_0577c001_49mm_protect_filter.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA49UVN.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00X8MSROS/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00X8MSROS&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=JIEMOVVYFR35XLCP%22%3ECanon%2049mm%20Protect%20Filter%3C/a%3E%3Cimg%20src=%22http://ir-na.amazon-adsystem.com/e/ir?t=canorumo-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B00X8MSROS" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>The Next Lenses

</strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/canon-ef-70-300-f4-5-6-is-update-information-cr2/" target="_blank">Updated information on the EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS II and EF 35mm f/1.4L II</a>. Both lenses are in the late stages of development and Canon is hoping both can reach market some time in 2015.</p>
<p><strong>EOS 5D Classic Service Advisory</strong>

Canon <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/canon-issues-eos-5d-classic-service-advisory/" target="_blank">issues a service advisory for the original EOS 5D camera body</a>. If you think you have an affected camera, we recommend sending your EOS 5D to Canon before the deadline at the end of September, 2015.</p>
<p><strong>EOS 7D Mark II Firmware 1.04

</strong>Canon <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-firmware-1-04-available/" target="_blank">released an updated firmware for the EOS 7D Mark II</a>. Firmware 1.04 fixes various issues with the camera. Please be sure to follow the firmware upgrade procedure in the instructions that comes with the firmware.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/reports-of-eos-7d-mark-ii-firmware-1-04-locking-up-camera/" target="_blank">There are a few reports of issues with the update</a>, so if you don’t want to take the risk, maybe wait a few weeks if you aren’t experiencing any issues with your EOS 7D Mark II.</p>
<p><strong>Canon XC10 Review… and it’s not pretty.

</strong>Cinema5D did the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/review-canon-xc10-with-footage/" target="_blank">first review of the upcoming XC10 video camera</a>, and there wasn’t a lot of love for the camera. Especially when the $2499 USD price tag is considered. If there are more reviews like this, expect to see big price drops fairly quickly.</p>
<p><strong>EOS 5DS R RAW Files Available

</strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/dpreviews-adds-real-world-samples-with-eos-5ds-r/" target="_blank">DPReview updated their gallery</a> to include some “real world” photographs. They’ve also made about 600mb in RAW files available for you to play around with. <a href="http://www.tkqlhce.com/click-3958327-11840108-1403728798000" target="_blank">Adobe Lightroom 6/CC</a> supports these files.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 5DS R $3899: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119027-REG/canon_0582c002_eos_5ds_r_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=X7P2IPISEXTZFLQ7" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS 5DS $3699: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF" target="_blank">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2015)

dilbert said:


> If news is slow, news is slow.



Try reading the opening line again:



Canon Rumors said:


> It was a relatively *eventful* week for Canon, "






dilbert said:


> Is it possible for filler articles such as "Week in review" to remain on other rumor sites?



Is it possible for annoying trolls to remain on other rumor sites?


----------



## Lee Jay (May 16, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p><strong>EOS 5D Classic Service Advisory</strong>
> 
> Canon <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/05/canon-issues-eos-5d-classic-service-advisory/" target="_blank">issues a service advisory for the original EOS 5D camera body</a>. If you have an affected serial number, we recommend sending your EOS 5D to Canon before the deadline at the end of September, 2015.</p>



Affected serial number? I can't find a list of serial numbers anywhere for this issue.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 16, 2015)

Hi Lee. 
I think if your mirror looks like the image half way down this page, 
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer?pageKeyCode=prdAdvDetail&docId=0901e0248004cd94
there is no need to worry, this is the repaired mirror, (I think) if there is no reinforcement on the area hi lighted then send it in. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Lee Jay said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <p><strong>EOS 5D Classic Service Advisory</strong>
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2015)

dilbert said:


> If it is a relatively eventful week then there should be no need for a "weekly summary" to act as a new story.



Well, that's the nice thing for CRguy - it's his website, he can post what he wants. In fact, I would think the point of the summary is not merely to summarize.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 16, 2015)

I can't win this week.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 16, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <p><strong>EOS 5D Classic Service Advisory</strong>
> ...



I corrected the post, that was my mistake. Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> I can't win this week.



Actually, I think the weekly summary is useful. Not everyone visits CR more than once per week…day…hour…or minute.


----------



## funkboy (May 16, 2015)

Hooray Canon!

At $125, the new STM 50mm is still an "everyone should have one" lens.
The AF motor is no longer archaic, & the bokeh should be nicer due to the new aperture blades.

Now just gimmie the I.S. version & I'll be a happy camper


----------



## funkboy (May 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I can't win this week.
> ...



Yep, thanks very much for the summary. I had a very busy week & would have missed this stuff if not for this article.

& starve the trolls


----------



## RobertG. (May 17, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is it possible for annoying trolls to remain on other rumor sites?



What does this mean to your activity here? Lots of sarcastic comments recently...


----------



## sanj (May 17, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > I can't win this week.
> ...



hahahahhahah. Super


----------



## crashpc (May 17, 2015)

Dang it.
I was looking for 55-250 IS STM. If there is better 70-300mm lens soon, I might bite my tongue and wait. But for rumor? I´m not so sure...


----------



## funkboy (May 17, 2015)

dilbert said:


> My experience with the other rumor websites that do "This week" posts is that they do two things:
> 1) create a story that isn't a story
> 2) push details of earlier stories off the front page into places that are harder to find
> If there's any problem with the front page is that stories go off it too quickly.
> But a front page that's too large takes too long to load... what's the tradeoff?



1) agree that slow weeks (which is most weeks) don't merit a summary, but when a bunch of stuff happened that week (e.g. this week), summary articles are welcome.

2) infinite scrolling solves this


----------



## YuengLinger (May 17, 2015)

Useful summary, done very well. Thank you!


----------



## Gordon90s (May 18, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> Useful summary, done very well. Thank you!



+1!

It's not like scrolling one post further will hurt anyone who dislikes it ^^.


----------



## caMARYnon (May 18, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> Useful summary, done very well. Thank you!


+1

@dilbert - I think that you don't like anything about "canon", even the rumors internet page design. Why are you torturing yourself ? ;D


----------

